# [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!!



## ZIL131 (1. November 2008)

Spiele:

HalfLife 2
HalfLife2 Episode One
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Red Orchestra
Day of Defeat: Source
CounterStrike: Source

Unter Anderem noch:

HL2: Deathmatch
HL2: Lost Coast
HL Deathmatch: Source


Jemand Interesse? Dann PN an mich....


----------



## ZIL131 (1. November 2008)

Guten Morgen....

wenn sich keiner findet, landet es demnächst bei eBay.


----------



## ZIL131 (2. November 2008)

Und hoch..


----------



## pucki123 (2. November 2008)

ZIL131 am 02.11.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hoch..


Wie viel willst??


----------



## ZIL131 (2. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				pucki123 am 02.11.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel willst??



Wieviel möchtest du denn dafür ausgeben bzw. wieviel ist es dir wert???


MfG Manu


----------



## ZIL131 (3. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

Also...kleines Update!!!!

50€ mit allen DVD´s inkl. Versand
40€ nur den Account 

ODER SCHLAGT HALT NOCH WAS VOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WapitiBrot (3. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 03.11.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also...kleines Update!!!!
> 
> 50€ mit allen DVD´s inkl. Versand
> 40€ nur den Account
> ...



Ich hänge mich auch mal dran.

verkaufe auch meinen Steam Acc für 20 €.
Drauf sind:

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic Single Sowie Multiplayer,
Half-life Episode One,
Half-Life source,
Counter-strike 
sowie alle Half-life Addons.

würde 20 euro sagen :Ü


----------



## ZIL131 (3. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

Ich hoffe mein Preisvorstellung für meinen ACC ist fair...


----------



## ZIL131 (4. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 03.11.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mein Preisvorstellung für meinen ACC ist fair...



Was wollt ihr dann?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ZIL131 (5. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 04.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ZIL131 am 03.11.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallooooooooooooooooooooooo???????????


----------



## INU-ID (6. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

Immer locker bleiben. Die übermäßige Benutzung von Buchstaben und Satzzeichen beschleunigt einen Verkauf auch nicht.  

@WapitiBrot: Der Übersicht wegen bitte nächtes mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Danke.


----------



## Worrel (6. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

Kleiner Tipp: Bei http://www.hlportal.de/?site=steamcalculator kann man sich berechnen lassen, wie hoch der Einkaufspreis für sämtliche Spiele des Accounts heute wäre.


----------



## ZIL131 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				Worrel am 06.11.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp: Bei http://www.hlportal.de/?site=steamcalculator kann man sich berechnen lassen, wie hoch der Einkaufspreis für sämtliche Spiele des Accounts heute wäre.



Der tatsächliche Wert beträgt noch ca. 90€ aber den würde doch niemand bezahlen.


----------



## Worrel (6. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 06.11.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 06.11.2008 09:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, aber als Verhandlungsgrundlage und zum vergleichen ist der Wert gut geeignet.


----------



## ZIL131 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				Worrel am 06.11.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ZIL131 am 06.11.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deswegen habe ich meins bei 50€ angesetzt


----------



## ZIL131 (9. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

und hoch.... 

Irgendjemand wird sich doch finden...macht vorschlaäge wenn euch der preis nicht passt


----------



## ZIL131 (11. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

und hoch


----------



## ZIL131 (17. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

und hoch


----------



## ZIL131 (30. November 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

30€


----------



## ZIL131 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 30.11.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 30€



und hoch


----------



## ZIL131 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 01.12.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ZIL131 am 30.11.2008 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Account steht noch zum Verkauf....

30€!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keine Bans...alles TIP TOP in Ordnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZIL131 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 21.02.2009 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ZIL131 am 01.12.2008 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und HOCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karnivour (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

du musst ja echt verzweifelt sein


----------



## ZIL131 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				Karnivour am 23.02.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> du musst ja echt verzweifelt sein



Warum?


----------



## ZIL131 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

Will keiner nen Steamaccount haben???


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*

Gratulation zum viermonatigen Bestehen dieses Angebots - wäre es nicht langsam an der Zeit, sich wegen der mangelnden Nachfrage Gedanken über Maßnahmen zu deren Steigerung zu machen?


----------



## ZIL131 (1. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				Worrel am 01.03.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation zum viermonatigen Bestehen dieses Angebots - wäre es nicht langsam an der Zeit, sich wegen der mangelnden Nachfrage Gedanken über Maßnahmen zu deren Steigerung zu machen?



Sorry, was soll ich da für Maßnahmen ergreifen? Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch den Account  mit den genannten Spielen.


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				ZIL131 am 01.03.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, was soll ich da für Maßnahmen ergreifen? Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch den Account  mit den genannten Spielen.


- billiger machen
- auch in anderen Foren anbieten
- Ebay
- irgendeinen Bonusartikel dazupacken

wär das, was mir beim spontan-Brainstorming dazu einfällt.


----------



## ZIL131 (1. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Verkaufe Steam-Account!!! Update!!!*



			
				Worrel am 01.03.2009 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ZIL131 am 01.03.2009 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry...noch billiger? Ja klar am besten ich verschenke es gleich!!! Dann habe ich es auch in weiteren Foren angeboten, sowie auch bei eBay. Jedoch heulen die bei eBay, sowie auch bei manchen Foren rum, weil auf dem Account "Jugendgefährdende Medien" enthalten sind, zB. HL2 usw.

Und wie gesagt, ich finde 30€ für den Acc sind wohl doch nicht zuviel...


----------

